# I just ordered a sl-1



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

My mechanic says since I am getting the frame only that it will come with a long steerer tube and I will have no problem getting my handlebars level with my seat. I am not so sure. I normally ride a 52 but since this is a compact I was advised to get a 47 so I will have the correct reach to the bars. I am 5ft 8. Has anyone done this?


----------



## Dresden (May 26, 2009)

Seems a little odd to me. You're going with the 47 to get a shorter reach to the bars? Which means you probably have long legs and will have the seat jacked up pretty high relative to the head tube? And the fork listed in the specs for the SL1 has a carbon steerer which means you can't run as many spacers as you could with an alloy steerer. How many mm of spacers does he think you'll need? Maybe he's planning on you using a stem that angles up sharply?  Zero saddle to bar drop seems like it's going to be difficult to me.


----------



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

By using a 47 I will have the same reach to the bars as I have now and yes I angle up the stem now too.


----------



## Dresden (May 26, 2009)

Well, I'm just guess-timating based on my own measurements and the set-up I have on one of my bikes. Actually, the 120mm head tube length of the size 47 would be pretty normal on a traditional(non-compact) frame of size 52 -53, so if you can get the bars where you want them with the stem flipped up and not running more than about 30-40mm of spacers, you should be okay. Any idea what the head tube length on your current bike is? And what the measurement of the spacers you're using now is?


----------

